# Some very good Oatmeal!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've shared Oatmeal recipes before, but this past weekend I hit upon another winner. "Quick Cooking" (5-6 min. cook time, not instant) can be good but the best to me are "Steel Cut". They take about a half hour to prepare but are far superior in flavor and texture. I've made Steel Cut Oats many times but this past Sunday I wanted to try something a little different. 

I followed the recommended liquid/oats proportions and prepared them as directed. But instead of using water, I used Apple Cider. I measured the cider and put it in the pan and then added a good dose of cinnamon. Brought it to a boil and then added the oats. After about five minutes, the mixture starts to thicken and then I turn down the heat and let it simmer for about 25-30 minutes. But about five minutes before it's ready, I added some finely diced Honeycrisp Apple. It came out great and was delicious! It's a nice hot and hearty breakfast as the weather starts to cool.

John


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm going to try that for a deer camp breakfast. We'll have about 7 guys to feed.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I think it would be perfect for camp breakfast.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

That sounds really good to me as well,.. I normally make the Quaker-Oats brand (original, not fast cook) and use brown sugar, cinnamon and raisins. Add the correct proportion of water to oats and nuke it for 2 minutes,.. stir it a bit after taking it out and add a touch of half and half and all is good!

Quick and easy,.. perfect "camp breakfast" just before heading out the door,..


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

had it for breakfast this morning. I love oatmeal and wish I'd thought to fix it like this sooner.


Now its time to "put-John-on-ignore-before-I-gain-50-pounds-from-his-recipes" :evil:

thanks JP !


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

LOL

Sorry about that Mike. 
At least THIS one is pretty healthy overall.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Tried this recipe. The wife and liked it alot.
We eat oatmeal (the five mnute kind on the stovetop) 2 to 3 times a week. Bought some of those sugar free apple cider packets to try with your recipe.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

That is a good idea, John. With the winter season coming up we make more oatmeal or other hot cereals for breakfast. (Did cheesey grits with some Wheatena added to the pot this past weekend.)


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I wonder how other fruit juices would fare with this recipe?

Anyone bold enough to try prune juice/date oatmeal...c'mon, live a little.:evil:

I am going to try this with Blake's appple cider real soon.


----------

